

New sub-reddit devoted to datasets - deutronium
http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/

======
sidmitra
Delicious is a pretty good place to look for bookmarked data sets.

<http://delicious.com/sidmitra/datasets>

~~~
sidmitra
Also,

A lot of conversation around data sets happens on Google groups such as "Get
the info"

<http://groups.google.com/group/get-theinfo>

~~~
ronnier
Also, <http://delicious.com/popular/datasets>

------
iamwil
I've been collecting a few myself

<http://datavis.slinkset.com/>

------
mcantelon
There's also www.reddit.com/r/opendata

------
elblanco
Great resource. I've already found some stuff I've been looking for for a
while.

------
RyanMcGreal
I like how the top link right now [1] is nicely meta.

[1] <http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/.xml>

